# Risk of big earthquake on San Andreas fault rises



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Risk of big earthquake on San Andreas fault rises after quake swarm at Salton Sea - LA Times



> The rumbling started Monday morning deep under the Salton Sea. A rapid succession of small earthquakes - three measuring above magnitude 4.0 - began rupturing near Bombay Beach, continuing for more than 24 hours. Before the swarm started to fade, more than 200 earthquakes had been recorded.
> 
> The temblors were not felt over a very large area, but they have garnered intense interest - and concern - among seismologists. It marked only the third time since earthquake sensors were installed there in 1932 that the area had seen such a swarm, and this one had more earthquakes than the events of 2001 and 2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

So....San Francisco and Los Angeles would be.....ah...never mind.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

California has had there share with wildfires, government bureaucracy, and now earthquakes, you would think there would be a mass exodus.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not if, But when.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Risk of big earthquake on San Andreas fault rises after quake swarm at Salton Sea - LA Times


One of my biggest concerns, earthquakes. Well not earthquakes in general, those I can sleep through. I'm worried about "The Big One". From my understanding a lot of little quakes is a good things because it releases pressure rather than letting it build up. So maybe its a good thing all those little 4.0's are happening. The Salton Sea (for those that don't know) is located in a sparsely inhabited area. In fact, it's mostly desert. I'm about a 2 hours drive from there.



Robie said:


> So....San Francisco and Los Angeles would be.....ah...never mind.


L.A. is about 3 hours from Salton Sea and S.F is about 9 hours away. I doubt they have much to worry about from that area shaking.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As long at it happens before the election. Hildo will never beat trump with that many electoral vote sliding into the sea.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> One of my biggest concerns, earthquakes. Well not earthquakes in general, those I can sleep through. I'm worried about "The Big One". From my understanding a lot of little quakes is a good things because it releases pressure rather than letting it build up. So maybe its a good thing all those little 4.0's are happening. The Salton Sea (for those that don't know) is located in a sparsely inhabited area. In fact, it's mostly desert. I'm about a 2 hours drive from there.
> 
> L.A. is about 3 hours from Salton Sea and S.F is about 9 hours away. I doubt they have much to worry about from that area shaking.


Just think of the wave you can catch with that quake . A ride of a life time .


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not wishing ill will on anyone, but they chose where they would live.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I pray that every Cali politician from towns to state of both parties are the only ones affected, and none get left out.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Risk of big earthquake on San Andreas fault rises after quake swarm at Salton Sea - LA Times


Auntie, . . . watch your paper, . . . I doubt the week will go by but one of the legislators from SF or LA will be trying to write some sort of bill making it illegal for there to be earthquakes beyond a magnitude of 4.

It'll pass both houses and be on the governor's desk in record time too.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I highly suggest all people living in CA move to Europe ASAP. You will fit in much better there and rest of America dose not want you. I wish you not harm so to protect your life move now and let CA fall away into the ocean to be forgotten.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I highly suggest all people living in CA move to Europe ASAP. You will fit in much better there and rest of America dose not want you. I wish you not harm so to protect your life move now and let CA fall away into the ocean to be forgotten.


Come on now Smitty ....don't hold back any!


----------

